# Mexico´s Arrogant usurpation of U.S. Achievements



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

As a native of Alabama, the third fattest state in the U.S. (after Mississippi and Louisiana) in the fattest nation on earth, I am embarrassed to read today that Mexico has just succeeded the U.S. as the fattest nation on earth which means that the ratio of fatness among the folk as a standard of achievement (of sorts) among U.S. states has been demeaned by Mexico having achieved the exhaulted title of fattest nation on earth which seriously diminishes the status of those three U.S. states that had no other claim to fame and were last in everything else except boozing. These states were last in damn near everything except obesity and now we have lost even that semi-accolade to an adjacent foreign country and are now only the fattest U.S. states in the second fattest country on earth and simply a bunch of tubs of lard of moderate achievement.

Thank God I moved from Alabama to Chiapas, the poorest and one of the fattest states in Mexico, where big guts hanging over blue jeans is a sign of beauty. It is important to be flexible and keep moving when necessary.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

It is the "giant sucking sound" that Ross Perot referred to... just not jobs, but blubber.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't move TOO much, HD. You'll lower the average amount of obesity in Chiapas, and then you'll have nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=mickisue1;1239995]Don't move TOO much, HD. You'll lower the average amount of obesity in Chiapas, and then you'll have nothing. NOTHING.[/QUOTE]_

Thank you mickisue for that warning. From now on, whether on the beaches at Lake Chapala or upon the Andador at San Cristóbal, I shall wander slowly and aimlessly rather than wear my earphones and walk rapidly with urgency with the intent of boiling my blood and living another few years so that is settled.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow. How sad. Why does Chiapas have such a problem with obesity? I'm wondering, because that is where I will be moving to.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It all depends where in Chiapas; in the Highlands people are not particularly overweight actually less so than in many other areas of Mexico, in the low lands people tend to be heavier, they have adopted the mestizo cuisine that can be delicious but have more fat in it. The heat , I think is also a factor as people tend to walk less and be more stationary and I believe that the genetic make up also has something to do with it. A lot of the Zoques have more traits in comon with the people from the Ithmus who tend to be larger in general. It is not all about the food also the heat and humidity slows down the physical activity..

The above thread is tongue an cheeck , you do not see many obese people in the highlands. By the way indigenous women wear clothes that can make you like a barrel even if you ar not fat so women are much slimmer than they appear to be. They are wrapped in a couple of meters of fabric and may have up to 2 belts wrapped up around them. Just try that and see what you look like, you would be surprised.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=chicaperdida;1240581]Wow. How sad. Why does Chiapas have such a problem with obesity? I'm wondering, because that is where I will be moving to.[/QUOTE]_

Why, pray tell, are you planning to move to a place about which you know so little that you seem alarmed at obviious tongue-in-cheek repartee meant as light amusement? The fact that there may or may not be lots of obese people in Chiapas does not bestow graciousness nor callousness upon the place which, in my judgment, is Mexico´s finest and most beautiful state. Perhaps you may wish to stay where you are at present but if you come to Chiapas, my guess is you will learn to love it - fatsos and all..


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way, once again, this thread was started by me with an intent to amuse the reader but it is, nevertheless, interesting that in both Mexico and the U.S., the two fattest countries on the planet according to statisticians, the areas with the largest percentage of fatsos (such as I) are the poorest areas as in the three U.S. southern states mentioned above and places such as Chiapas in Mexco. As Citlali mentioned in an above post, people tend to be more obese in the steamy lowlands of Chiapas and less so in the cool highlands and Alabama, Misssisippi and Louisiana, the three fattest U.S. states are all low lying environments for the most part noted for steamy weather and widespread poverty. I´m not trying to reach any scientific conclusion here just making a lay observation which may or may not mean anything.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=chicaperdida;1240581]Wow. How sad. Why does Chiapas have such a problem with obesity? I'm wondering, because that is where I will be moving to._




Why, pray tell, are you planning to move to a place about which you know so little that you seem alarmed at obviious tongue-in-cheek repartee meant as light amusement? The fact that there may or may not be lots of obese people in Chiapas does not bestow graciousness nor callousness upon the place which, in my judgment, is Mexico´s finest and most beautiful state. Perhaps you may wish to stay where you are at present but if you come to Chiapas, my guess is you will learn to love it - fatsos and all..[/QUOTE]
I wasn't alarmed only curious. I'm trying to learn everything about my potential future home as possible. I studied both Sociology and Nutrition in college so this subject particularly interested me. I realize the thread was meant to be light-hearted and didn't expect you to dig deep into the root causes of a social problem. Again, I was only curious.  I do not wish to stay where I am at present for any reason, even if I don't end up in Chiapas. And as for my reasoning my dear husband was born there and still owns a house in his home country.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chicaperdida said:


> Why, pray tell, are you planning to move to a place about which you know so little that you seem alarmed at obviious tongue-in-cheek repartee meant as light amusement? The fact that there may or may not be lots of obese people in Chiapas does not bestow graciousness nor callousness upon the place which, in my judgment, is Mexico´s finest and most beautiful state. Perhaps you may wish to stay where you are at present but if you come to Chiapas, my guess is you will learn to love it - fatsos and all..


I wasn't alarmed only curious. I'm trying to learn everything about my potential future home as possible. I studied both Sociology and Nutrition in college so this subject particularly interested me. I realize the thread was meant to be light-hearted and didn't expect you to dig deep into the root causes of a social problem. Again, I was only curious.  I do not wish to stay where I am at present for any reason, even if I don't end up in Chiapas. And as for my reasoning my dear husband was born there and still owns a house in his home country.[/QUOTE][/I]


That was a nice response chica. Your husband´s having been born in and still owning a house in Chiapas is a very good reason to move there when you can. To say nothing of the fact that it is a profoundly beautiful, if impoverished region if one defines poverty solely in terms of tha financial well-being of many of its residents. I seriously suggest you move there when you can. We´ve been there six years and hope to be there many more. 

By the way, if you don´t mind telling me, what area is it to which you plan to move? I know it´s none of my business - I´m just curious - feel free not to answer.


----------



## chicaperdida (Dec 12, 2012)

> That was a nice response chica. Your husband´s having been born in and still owning a house in Chiapas is a very good reason to move there when you can. To say nothing of the fact that it is a profoundly beautiful, if impoverished region if one defines poverty solely in terms of tha financial well-being of many of its residents. I seriously suggest you move there when you can. We´ve been there six years and hope to be there many more.
> 
> By the way, if you don´t mind telling me, what area is it to which you plan to move? I know it´s none of my business - I´m just curious - feel free not to answer.


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to go visit first, hopefully next year. I think I will like it. I've never much enjoyed the fast-paced materialistic culture of Southern California. I think it will be a nicer place to raise kids. We are looking at Tonala.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Tonalá is a nice town of about 50,000 people and very close to the coast near Puerto Arista and Boca del Cielo which we often visit from San Cristóbal . It is in the Tierra Caliente in the old Soconusco Region west of the Sierra Madre de Chiapas which extends (in Chiapas) from the Oaxaca border to the Guatemala border and is a region of significant heat and humidity. This coast is quite primitive and isolated and not appealing to everyone but we love it so to each his/her own.

I think that, if you are turned off by the "materialistic" culture of the Southern California Coast you will find the Chiapas Coast to be as diferent as a coastal region can be from that of Coastal Southern California. That doesn´t mean you will like it there but we, as ex-Californians who lived in the San Francisco Bay Area for over thirty years, love the place. A little too hot for us as a permanent residence but only a few hours from San Cristóbal so we can easily get our coastal fix and quickly get back to our cool highlands when the mosquitos start feeding.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> By the way, once again, this thread was started by me with an intent to amuse the reader but it is, nevertheless, interesting that in both Mexico and the U.S., the two fattest countries on the planet according to statisticians, the areas with the largest percentage of fatsos (such as I) are the poorest areas as in the three U.S. southern states mentioned above and places such as Chiapas in Mexco. As Citlali mentioned in an above post, people tend to be more obese in the steamy lowlands of Chiapas and less so in the cool highlands and Alabama, Misssisippi and Louisiana, the three fattest U.S. states are all low lying environments for the most part noted for steamy weather and widespread poverty. I´m not trying to reach any scientific conclusion here just making a lay observation which may or may not mean anything.


Obesity or lack there of is basically due to diet and amount of exercise.
Unfortunately poorer areas tend to stock up on empty calories and tend to do little to mitigate the intake with calorie burning activities.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=conklinwh;1245488]Obesity or lack there of is basically due to diet and amount of exercise.
Unfortunately poorer areas tend to stock up on empty calories and tend to do little to mitigate the intake with calorie burning activities.[/QUOTE]_

Oddly, the poorest people in Chiapas, who are mostly indigenous and tend to dwell in the highlands in stark but magnificent mountainous reaches and arroyos and who must trek for water and food over long distances over steep terrain are not typically fat at all. City dwellers in such places at Tuxtla Guttierez are the tubs. In addition, the mountain dwelling indigenous of Chiapas are primarily vegetarian because killing a cicken for lunch is a pain in the ass.


----------

